# Cheap/good deals on broadband and phone. Moving house.



## Graeme Edwards (28 Jan 2009)

Hi,

Could anyone give me any ideas of where to look for a new contract for broadband and phone lines.
I was with BT last year when I had my own place, but it was quite expensive. 
Is there any sites or ideas to check if the new place will have broadband or if those dongles will be worth a look?

Cheers for any pointers or advice.


----------



## StevenA (28 Jan 2009)

You could try this one Graeme http://www.top10-broadband.co.uk/types/broadband_and_home_phone/ 

Or http://www.broadbandchoices.co.uk/?partner=lp_saving-with-a-broadband-and-phone-bundle


----------



## BINKSY1973 (28 Jan 2009)

Hi,

      Maybe have a look at Virgin they have some good deals.

http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html/bundles/index.html

       Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Superman (28 Jan 2009)

I have an o2 mobile and o2 broadband.
Their service for the broaband is the best I've had an its a very good deal if you have both.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Jan 2009)

Cheers, most usefull links.

Im on O2 pay as you go. Im thinking of changing to a monthly contract and getting a free laptop. Im just trying to save cash by getting a good deal. I spend Â£40 a month just txting, so that needs to go and i need cheap interenet.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jan 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I have an o2 mobile and o2 broadband.
> Their service for the broaband is the best I've had an its a very good deal if you have both.


Same here mate, coz i'm an O2 customer my broadband is only Â£7 a month and i'm ACTUALLY getting 14mb, happy days.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Jan 2009)

Have you checked this out?

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/

Always worth a look for cheap deals and good advice, etc.

Sam


----------



## Luketendo (29 Jan 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Cheers, most usefull links.
> 
> Im on O2 pay as you go. Im thinking of changing to a monthly contract and getting a free laptop. Im just trying to save cash by getting a good deal. I spend Â£40 a month just txting, so that needs to go and i need cheap interenet.
> 
> Cheers for the help.



Yeah sounds like you want a 02 Contract and O2 Broadband. O2 Broadband is very good btw.


----------

